# IP-Adresse ändern



## ka1978 (3 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich  die IP-Adresse von einer  schon Laufenden Steuerung  (CPU 315 ,Ethernet Schnittstelle PN-IO) ändern.

Danke


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Oktober 2012)

Über Hardwarekonfig, geht mit Stop/Start einher.


----------



## SoftMachine (3 Oktober 2012)

ka1978 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie kann ich  die IP-Adresse von einer  schon Laufenden Steuerung  (CPU 315 ,Ethernet Schnittstelle PN-IO) ändern.
> 
> Danke




@Rainer
Ich habe das so verstanden, dass er im laufenden Betrieb die IP ändern will, oder ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Oktober 2012)

Da weiß ich keinen Weg. 
Außer es ist eine neue CPU mit aktiviertem DHCP, da hilft dann vielleicht Kabel ziehen, DHCP umkonfigurieren, warten, Kabel stecken.


----------



## SoftMachine (3 Oktober 2012)

.
@Rainer
Irgendwo im Hinterkopf habe ich noch, dass bei den 400-CPU´s aus NetPro die Verbindungen (nicht die HW-Konf.) seperat auch im laufenden Betrieb geladen werden können. Bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.

Bei den 300-CPU´s geht´s sicher nicht.

Wenn er aber mit der offenen Kommunikation (TCON...) arbeitet, sollte das wohl möglich sein.

Gruss


----------



## PN/DP (3 Oktober 2012)

ka1978 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich  die IP-Adresse von einer  schon Laufenden Steuerung  (CPU 315 ,Ethernet Schnittstelle PN-IO) ändern.


SIMATIC Manager > Zielsystem > Ethernet-Teilnehmer bearbeiten...
oder
Primary Setup Tool (PST)

Harald


----------



## SoftMachine (3 Oktober 2012)

.
@Harald
für mich zum Verständnis: im laufenden Betrieb ?

Gruss


----------



## PN/DP (3 Oktober 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .für mich zum Verständnis: im laufenden Betrieb ?


ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß ich jemals dabei eine CPU in Stop schalten mußte



SoftMachine schrieb:


> Bei den 300-CPU´s geht´s sicher nicht.


Was Du "irgendwo im Hinterkopf" hast, ist das Laden der Verbindungsprojektierung aus NetPro. Das geht im RUN und auch bei S7-300 (ab Firmware: ???). Das ändert aber nicht die IP-Adresse der CPU oder CP.



SoftMachine schrieb:


> Wenn er aber mit der offenen Kommunikation (TCON...) arbeitet, sollte das wohl möglich sein.


und zwar mit SFB104 "IP_CONF"

Harald


----------



## SoftMachine (3 Oktober 2012)

.
OK, danke

wenigstens habe ich das bei der offenen Kommunikation richtig erkannt. 

Den Rest mit dem PrimarySetupTool werde ich dann mal ausprobieren. :s12:

Gruss


----------



## PN/DP (4 Oktober 2012)

Nachtrag zu #6

Es gibt da auch noch das Port Configuration Tool
SIMATIC S7-PCT > Zielsystem > Ethernet-Teilnehmer bearbeiten...

macht das gleiche wie

SIMATIC Manager > Zielsystem > Ethernet-Teilnehmer bearbeiten...

Harald


----------



## Pipboy (4 Oktober 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> und zwar mit SFB104 "IP_CONF"
> Harald



Das setzt aber auch vorraus, dass HW Config bereits auf "Anderer Weg" steht.



> Dazu müssen Sie die Konfigurationsdaten in einem  Konfigurationsdatenbaustein ablegen und in der Hardwarekonfiguration  explizit vorgeben, dass die Vergabe der IP-Parameter über einen anderen  Weg und nicht über die HWKonfig erfolgt.



http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/49974303


----------



## ka1978 (6 Oktober 2012)

*IP_Adrese ändern*

Hallo,

ich bedanke mich bei Ihnen für Ihre Antwort.

die CPU (Simatic 300)  und TP (Touch Panel) laufen bis jetzt mit der IP adressen, die ich aber jetzt ändern muss.

Simatic Manager--> Zielsystem--> Ethernetteilnehmer bearbeiten, soll man diese Schritt im Online oder Offline ?

Danke


----------



## PN/DP (6 Oktober 2012)

Da gibt es eigentlich kein Online oder Offline, es muß auch kein Projekt geöffnet sein. Das PG muß mit dem zu bearbeitenden Teilnehmer verbunden sein, das Tool nimmt die Änderungen im Teilnehmer dann online vor.

Harald


----------



## ka1978 (7 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Zuerst danke für die Antwort. ich werde morgen versuchen, diese Schritte zu folgen.

danke


----------

